
Creativity is risk backed by confidence - KentHealy
http://www.maximsformavericks.com/blog/creativity-is-risk-backed-by-confidence/
======
jamesbritt
This conflates the act of creation with the public presentation of what has
been created.

Lots of people create lots of things that are never shared. They are no less
creative for that.

